# Bar & Grill (Combined Quizzes)



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

...Which of the Greek Gods are you......?

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes/?? Which Of The Greek Gods Are You ??


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

hehehe...kind of fitting.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2003)

YOU are the greek God Mors of Death.  Not Neccessarily as negative as it sounds.  You tend to be a loner, keep to yourself, and often find that you deliver bad news to people. Your independant, confident, and often quite smart. But you tend to break away from the crowd and just do what it is you feel is right.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 14, 2003)

Aphrodite/Eros


...*looks cunfuzzed* ...how'd I end up the goddess of love???


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Aphrodite/Eros
> 
> 
> ...*looks cunfuzzed* ...how'd I end up the goddess of love??? *



Better you than me!  Hahahahaha


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Better you than me!  Hahahahaha *




*snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

Be afraid.. be very afraid...

This is scary ~!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Sep 15, 2003)

hummm ok lol well... nemesis also lol

now this is more like it. between angel and demon i turned out to be an angel of destruction lol

keeps getting better...when it comes to mystical creatures im a vampire lol

wooo hooo lol as for the deadly sins im lust lol


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 15, 2003)

Considering what I do for a living:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 15, 2003)

Hades


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Nemesis for me as well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *hummm ok lol well... nemesis also lol
> 
> now this is more like it. between angel and demon i turned out to be an angel of destruction lol
> ...




hahaa I did the Deadly sin's one too.. I'm LUST also~!!

*looking at you is like looking at a mirror *G*


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

Perhaps this will inspire me the next time I reach for that pint of Chunky Monkey after class.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hercules! Hercules! Yea...me too. :shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Be afraid.. be very afraid...
> 
> This is scary ~! *



I got Nemesis too!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...mine's fitting...I keep to myself...I wear black til something darker is made...and I'm often smart...dunno about the other times...:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehehe...kind of fitting.    *



I won't need to take the test because guaranteed 100% that is what's going to come up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....and I'm often smart...dunno about the other times...:rofl: *



*let me remind you...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **let me remind you...  *



...don't make me tell the story about your Snoopy Dance that almost ended up with you being in the opposite room....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't make me tell the story about your Snoopy Dance that almost ended up with you being in the opposite room....:rofl: *



Hey now.. . hahaaaa I was under the influence of you and no sleep~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

hehe...not my problem, now is it...eh?  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey now.. . hahaaaa I was under the influence of you and no sleep~!!! *




That's a worse influence than lots and lots of alcohol!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

says, you, beast.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...not my problem, now is it...eh?  :rofl: *



it can be .....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *it can be .....  *



...eek.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Nemesis...tess have you been looking at my answers...people do tend to tell us we act alike, the scary thing is that it's really close in facts


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *Nemesis...tess have you been looking at my answers...people do tend to tell us we act alike, the scary thing is that it's really close in facts *



*chortles.. Nah I took the test first Jani. .how could I have looked at your answers* tips head*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **chortles.. Nah I took the test first Jani. .how could I have looked at your answers* tips head* *



in that crystal ball you have...i dunno


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...Jani's tele-pathetic....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *in that crystal ball you have...i dunno *



*pulls the cloth back over my crystal ball*  errrrr


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...the Harry Potter invisibility cloak..:shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the Harry Potter invisibility cloak..:shrug: *



so you've seen the movie?  busted


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

I've seen them both...I gotta read the books when I get a chance to start reading another book...once I finish the stack on my shelf....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the Harry Potter invisibility cloak..:shrug: *



hehee you know me all too well~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

of course...I am a clone.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *of course...I am a clone.   *


i'm confused, what theheck are you a clone of?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *i'm confused, what theheck are you a clone of? *



Tess....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

oh, okay now it makes sense


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *oh, okay now it makes sense *



oh...no...she's gonna explode... :iws:    :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh...no...she's gonna explode... :iws:    :rofl: *



i'm only going to explode my pint up fustrations from classes all over you, meany head


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *i'm only going to explode my pint up fustrations from classes all over you, meany head *



...hehe...you gotta get past my leg twitch, first...grrrr.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hehe...you gotta get past my leg twitch, first...grrrr.   *



*sees leg twitch and instinctively hides*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

*gets out my whip* back to your threads you scurvy knaves.. ~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

hey, hey, hey!!  I started this thread...call me a knave...isn't that the plural for knive...?  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **gets out my whip* back to your threads you scurvy knaves.. ~!! *




hey, i might...*shuts up and wander to find bob to get into dark kingdom to finish the rest of the statement*

:angel:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 16, 2003)

Athena.  What gives?  First it says I'm an anime Intellectual, now I'm the patron of Education.  

Of course, Athena was a warrior as well.  I guess I can live with that.  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

Does this mean I get to hurt someone?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2003)

....in leather boots and chains...I'll stand in the other room...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

why am I suddenly bothered that Seig and I are both Nemesis...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *why am I suddenly bothered that Seig and I are both Nemesis... *



...because he's wearing the same leather outfit..?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...because he's wearing the same leather outfit..?   *



I think mine might be a bit smaller than his.. just a bit though 

He's sitting here goinking about his ebay account.. *rolling owls.*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *He's sitting here goinking about his ebay account.. *rolling owls.* *



ah...don't trifle with ebay...them's fightin' words.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ah...don't trifle with ebay...them's fightin' words. *



he's showing them a bit of Nemesis now.. thinking he should be on his way to work.. but they closed his account for not buying anything.. in 2 mos.. stupid ebay


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...because he's wearing the same leather outfit..?   *


Hey, what can I say, we're a matched set.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2003)

http://quizilla.com/users/jsimner/quizzes/How Old is Your Inner Child?

My inner child is sixteen years old! 

Life's not fair! It's never been fair, but while adults might just accept that, I know something's gotta change. And it's gonna change, just as soon as I become an adult and get some power of my own.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 16, 2003)

My inner child is one year old! 

Everything is new to me. I like watching the world go by around me, and I don't sweat the small stuff--or the large stuff, either. Just so long as I stay warm and safe and dry, life's pretty good


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *hey, i might...*shuts up and wander to find bob to get into dark kingdom to finish the rest of the statement*
> 
> :angel: *



You must Seek the "Silent" one.  Only his wisdom can point to the Path of Enlightenment.  He is often found contemplating the wisdoms of his domain in the "Grotto of Bubling Water", though he is know to enjoy the "Mystical Delight".

A "Message" sent in "Private" often times will unlock the Gates of the Kingdom.

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2003)

My child is 16... watch out and hide your (legal aged) daughters!! 

Poor Technopunk... your inner child is actually older than I am... geez


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine is 16 too.. ~!  *snickers*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 17, 2003)

My inner child is ten years old! 

The adult world is pretty irrelevant to me. Whether I'm off on my bicycle (or pony) exploring, lost in a good book, or giggling with my best friend, I live in a world apart, one full of adventure and wonder and other stuff adults don't understand.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 17, 2003)

my inner child was also 10. maybe thats because katgurl has been slowly but steadlly taking over the house.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm 16!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember ten as being a pretty good year!  Maybe I'll just crawl inside my shell and stay at ten for a long time.





> Poor Technopunk... your inner child is actually older than I am... geez


 His inner child is older than HE is.:rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 17, 2003)

My inner child is six years old! 

Look what I can do! I can walk, I can run, I can read! I like to do stuff, and there's a whole big world out there to do it in. Just so long as I can take my blankie and my Mommy and my three best friends with me, of course.

Robyn


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 17, 2003)

Sucks to be me apparently  
:miffer:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm ten....

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 17, 2003)

...did you make all that up yourself...?  cause that was pretty good.  no wonder I like hanging around here.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 17, 2003)

Life's not fair! It's never been fair, but while adults might just accept that, I know something's gotta change. And it's gonna change, just as soon as I become an adult and get some power of my own....I'm never growing up, I won't allow it...I'll continue to watch my saturday morning cartoons...and I ain't having kids, either...I'd Fed-Ex'em to China...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 17, 2003)

...would ya have it any other way?  :shrug:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 18, 2003)

i think they were just trying to figure out a nice way to say B----


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You must Seek the "Silent" one.  Only his wisdom can point to the Path of Enlightenment.  He is often found contemplating the wisdoms of his domain in the "Grotto of Bubling Water", though he is know to enjoy the "Mystical Delight".
> 
> A "Message" sent in "Private" often times will unlock the Gates of the Kingdom.*




Rrrrrrrrr, Silent Bob is who I seeked. He beeeee the ultimate keeper of thee kingdom of good stuff.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

Weird; 
I got Hercules


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 18, 2003)

16.

_(now to only go back to there)_


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

I got an error page--I wonder what that means!?!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Weird
> I got Herules *



...yeah...that is weird.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *I got an error page--I wonder what that means!?! *



...no comment.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Weird;
> I got Hercules *


Hecules?  Hmm?  I thought you'd be taller.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Hecules?  Hmm?  I thought you'd be taller. *



...glad he said it.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...glad he said it.  :shrug: *


For a sasquatch, one would think you would have larger cojones.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...I'm merely thinking about self-preservation when pitted against a higher rank... ...and as for cojones...did have to get that XL cup...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm Adonis.

(Sadly, is said 'Adrian Adonis....) :cuss:


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm merely thinking about self-preservation when pitted against a higher rank... ...and as for cojones...did have to get that XL cup... *


Ok, for the record, you are supposed to take the newspaper out of the cup before you put it on.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Ok, for the record, you are supposed to take the newspaper out of the cup before you put it on. *



that must be for the ones from Wally World...glad I got mine at Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that must be for the ones from Wally World...glad I got mine at Dick's Sporting Goods.     *


So are you saying you bought it used?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *So are you saying you bought it used? *



it was quite new.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hecules?  Hmm?  I thought you'd be taller. *



Me too.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it was quite new.   *


Ok, I understand now, you bought a factory second......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...glad he said it.  :shrug: *



Don't worry you will get yours some day.:EG:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Ok, I understand now, you bought a factory second...... *



yes...it was the second one on the rack across from medium.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/What Egyptian god or godess are you? (for men and women)/

Heh...I got Amun Ra


(hopefully this works...)  If not:
http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/  and look for "What Egyptian god or godess are you"


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Isis is me


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2003)

I tried both links, then tried copying them into a different browser, just to make sure it was not a Mozilla issue.  IE could not find the link either.

-MB


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I tried both links, then tried copying them into a different browser, just to make sure it was not a Mozilla issue.  IE could not find the link either.
> 
> -MB *



bah.. I think the site must of just gone down  Cuz I tried now and it didn't work either.. 

wait til later~!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2003)

I tried the main site quizilla.com and they are up, but the links to the tests are down.  Tess, watch out, they have some really BAD (wink) ones on their main page.

-MB


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I tried the main site quizilla.com and they are up, but the links to the tests are down.  Tess, watch out, they have some really BAD (wink) ones on their main page.
> 
> -MB *



*comes back all breathless.. ohhhhh.. well I say Michael.. you're right.. *grinning ear to ear*~!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

O.K....last one I think ( am a quiz addict!)  

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/

What Angel are you?

What Demon are you?

What Demon would you like to be?

Post all 3 results!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

Angel: Blue Angel Right now you are in a time of your life where you aren't doing so good. Nothing is going your way you sometimes wish that you weren't here, but soon enough you know that life is going to turn right around and everything will soon be all good for you. You are a pretty and you need to right now just keep your head up. Write down your problems like as a song just so you can get your feelings out. it will help.

Demon: Tree Demon; you hide out in the woods then when someone comes in that is when you get them...you don't play fair do you?

Demon I would like to be: Tree also...answers are the same as above...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> Heh...I got Amun Ra
> 
> *



Me too!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 22, 2003)

Angel: yellow/gold Angel You are a happy angel and you love life Yes you have your up and downs but you look on the positive side, You enjoy life and you know what your goal in life is at first you weren't quit sure but now you know. Stay the way you are and life will be good to you.

Demon: Bat Demon

Demon I would like to be: Tree Demon

Robyn


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm a Bat demon.. now that's freaky~!!!


I'm an evil red angel.. hmmms think I'll have to quit answering honestly *wg*

it timed out when trying to do the 3rd quiz.. will come back to that


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm a Bat demon.. now that's freaky~!!! *



...how appropriate...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...how appropriate...:rofl: *



*curls lip* *looks at clock.. and has a sudden craving for Chad flesh......


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...I couldn't get either of the Demon quizes to work...but if the angel quiz is any indication.... 






The Black Angel:
Now this isn't a picture of a Black Angel and it doesn't mean that you are bad either. You are like any other Angel. You have a good equal of bad and good. like someone normal You are like Yin and Yang happy and sad. To you the Black Angel might sound bad but it isn't the color black makes you look thinner so that's good. You are peaceful strong and very beautiful.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 22, 2003)

> Black Angel Now this isn't a picture or a black angel and it doesn't mean that you are bad either. You are like any other Angel. You have a good equal of bad and good. like someone normal You are like Yin and Yang happy and sad. To you the Black Angel might sound bad but it isn't the color black makes you look thinner so that's good. You are peaceful strong and very beautiful.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

I got Anubis....:EG:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

hrm....maybe this isn't too far from the truth...:rofl: 


The Masked Demon...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm....maybe this isn't too far from the truth...:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



same color.. same beady eyes.. yeah.. I see the similarity


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *same color.. same beady eyes.. yeah.. I see the similarity  *



hey...just because my eyes are small...grr...and I can't stand natural light...and I've always got a pair of sunglasses on...and I wear a mask...er...oh, bother...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...and it just happens that the Demon I am...and the Demon I want to be...turned out to be the same......that and a Black Angel...hrm...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey...just because my eyes are small...grr...and I can't stand natural light...and I've always got a pair of sunglasses on...and I wear a mask...er...oh, bother... *



Calm yourself ,  Riling the demon ... healthy it is not..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Riling the demon ... *



I wish not to be riled, that I don't.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I wish not to be riled, that I don't.  :shrug: *



*whispers calming mantras.. riling the Tess .. no that you don't..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...*POKE*  :samurai:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2003)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/M/Meka/1056684331_blackangel.JPG" border="0" alt="HASH(0x876864c)"><br>Black Angel
Now this isn't a picture or a black angel and it<br>doesn't mean that you are bad either. You are<br>like any other Angel. You have a good equal of<br>bad and good. like someone normal You are like<br>Yin and Yang happy and sad. To you the Black<br>Angel might sound bad but it isn't the color<br>black makes you look thinner so that's good.<br>You are peaceful strong and very beautiful.
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/What%20Angel%20are%20you%3F%20(With%20Pics)/"> <font size="-1">What Angel are you? (With Pics)</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

I was the Yin and Yang on Chinese Elements too.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2003)

The


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2003)

Splash


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

Angel: Yellow/Gold
Demon: Bat Demon
Wished-for Demon: Bat Demon

Even the strongest light casts a shadow. 
-vampfeed- -vampfeed- -vampfeed-


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

Black Angel
Water Demon
and i'd like to be a blood demon...



*ponders*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

tee hee...I came out as a Masked Demon for both, and a Black Angel....hrmm...:shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Amun Ra for me as well.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 24, 2003)

Thoth


...the god of wisdom and self...??? I think i screwed up somewhere!


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Sep 24, 2003)

yellow/gold Angel You are a happy angel and you love life Yes you have your up and downs but you look on the positive side, You enjoy life and you know what your goal in life is at first you weren't quit sure but now you know. Stay the way you are and life will be good to you.

Brittany :asian:

p.s.--My post number is stuck at 15!  I should be a yellow belt by now!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

okay here's the demon, it fits well


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Sapphire Ping Dragon _
> *yellow/gold Angel You are a happy angel and you love life Yes you have your up and downs but you look on the positive side, You enjoy life and you know what your goal in life is at first you weren't quit sure but now you know. Stay the way you are and life will be good to you.
> 
> Brittany :asian:
> ...



Hiya Brittany.. Welcome to the madhouse *G*  Yeah  about your post count.. posts are only being counted in the Arts Forums.. so if you want to Up them.. ( this just changed this past week)  Post out in the Martial arts Forums and you shall see an increase  

Have fun~!

Tess


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

the angel, not too sure on this one

Black Angel Now this isn't a picture or a black angel and it doesn't mean that you are bad either. You are like any other Angel. You have a good equal of bad and good. like someone normal You are like Yin and Yang happy and sad. To you the Black Angel might sound bad but it isn't the color black makes you look thinner so that's good. You are peaceful strong and very beautiful.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

then i went to the wrong which angel site are you so here's another one

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes/


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

*G*  Too cute~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...I shan't answer that.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

hrm...this one's interesting.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Thoth
> 
> 
> ...the god of wisdom and self...??? I think i screwed up somewhere! *



got that right.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

kiss on the lips - you're sweet and simple but quite daring. you move for the kill confidently knowing the other person wants the same thing.


*alrighty then Quiz here


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2003)

cuddle and a kiss on the forehead - you like to be close to your special someone and feel warm, comfortable, and needed

Gosh...I can't believe I took that gay quiz...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

Do you dare try it? *G* 

PressAnyKey Densa - Your Score! 
You scored 12 out of 12 - You are a genius!

woohooo~!!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 25, 2003)

I only gots 3 right out of them. I was thinking this an easy quiz, not quite as quick as I thought I was.


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

11/12 "Above Normal" -- the pill one threw me.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 25, 2003)

I got 11/12...stupid number 11.  That'll teach me to read directions.


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

Actually, I think this one is the gay quiz...

http://www.quizilla.com/users/lizza... Queer Eye for the Straight Guy is your type?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

You scored 8 out of 12 - You are average

better than being dumb as a rock...i guess...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

cuddle and a kiss on the forehead - you like to be close to your special someone and feel warm, comfortable, and needed


...aww *cute look*...


----------



## Elfan (Sep 25, 2003)

You scored 7 out of 12 - You are below average, which is normal for Densa!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

You scored 9 out of 12 - You are normal but distracted

I missed 1 because I don't know anything about baseball and that's not fair! 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2003)

11 the pill one was pretty friggin' retarded, and I don't agree.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Actually, I think this one is the gay quiz...
> 
> http://www.quizilla.com/users/lizza... Queer Eye for the Straight Guy is your type? *



Yup..that's completely gay...:shrug: 

But it's nice to know that my type is Carson, fashion Savant.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 25, 2003)

12 out of 12

Yet I have taken something like this before.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 25, 2003)

Awe man, Am I the only stuid Idiot in the bunch............_**whispers to himself** or am the only one stupid enough to post my score _


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> 
> better than being dumb as a rock...i guess... *


Hey now


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

It  really is  a tricky test ~! 
 I am used to tricksters *G* so had an advantage ... ~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *12 out of 12
> 
> Yet I have taken something like this before.
> *



were you looking over my shoulder Rich *G*


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 25, 2003)

11/12 - The ark one threw me.  Damn trick questions!  Not reading carefully gets me everytime.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 25, 2003)

That was pretty fun.

 I found out I am average.......hmmmmm.  That, combined with the other quiz I took on here means I am average with geekish tendancies.......what is the world coming to??!!  :rofl: 

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

hand holding - you like to be in constant physical contact with your special someone but you don't want to take things too quickly. 

Robyn


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Hey now *




I'm sorry. I didn't know anyone would actually get that low of a score. I expected my score to be lowest.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow Rusty!  I'm impressed!  You registered at the beginning of THIS month and you're already a brown belt! :asian: It's nice to get a healthy poster to keep things going as long as things don't get too off topic--but that goes for all of us! 

Robyn


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Wow Rusty!  I'm impressed!  You registered at the beginning of THIS month and you're already a brown belt! :asian: It's nice to get a healthy poster to keep things going as long as things don't get too off topic--but that goes for all of us!
> 
> Robyn  *




Gee thanks! lol...


off topic? whuzzat???


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *off topic? whuzzat???  *



     :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Wow Rusty!  I'm impressed!  You registered at the beginning of THIS month and you're already a brown belt! :asian: It's nice to get a healthy poster to keep things going as long as things don't get too off topic--but that goes for all of us!
> 
> Robyn  *



Don't been too impressed, she just likes to talk alot but we still love her


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *Don't been too impressed, she just likes to talk alot but we still love her  *




aww...i love you too...no matter how late you get to class


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 25, 2003)

i'm 16 that's good, 16 was a good age to be i'd do it again


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *aww...i love you too...no matter how late you get to class  *



and look at what happens when i come late to class, i have to fend off the pack of wolves that want to beat me....making faces at Seig and Chronuss


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *and look at what happens when i come late to class, i have to fend off the pack of wolves that want to beat me....making faces at Seig and Chronuss *




lol. you'll get them back, eh?


----------



## Kroy (Sep 25, 2003)

9 out of 12


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *were you looking over my shoulder Rich *G*   *



well this test and others like it show how people pay attention, so if you slow down and read the exact phrase, and follow that the obvious answer is most likely not it, and combined with people saying the pill questions is stupid, makes you stop and wonder why. So, I would not be a true valid point  for statistics

And Yes I was looking over your shoulder


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *lol. you'll get them back, eh? *



perhaps she will...if Seig and I have our hands and feet tied to a chair...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

I was hand holding as well...the hell's up with that...


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I was hand holding as well...the hell's up with that... *



It means somewhere under there is a sweetie pie! :rofl: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 26, 2003)

You have a dominant kiss- you take charge and make sure your partner can feel it! Done artfully, it can be very satisfactory if he/she is into you playing the dominant role MEORW!


----------



## pknox (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh well, I guess I'll have to deal with that dating and pimple stuff again.

Hey Technopunk -- can your inner child give mine a ride to the mall?


----------



## Shodan (Sep 26, 2003)

My inner child is 6 years old.......and still I wonder........why don't they make big wheels for adults?  Gallager has one, why can't I???????!!!!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 26, 2003)

12/12 makes me a genius. I'm smart enough to know it's not so.

                                                                       Peace
                                                                         Dennis


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 26, 2003)

> Your Score


  



> You scored 12 out of 12 - You are a genius!




If you have seen these types of questions before, this wasn't too hard.  I like the baseball question, the math question, and the pill question.

Mike ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

cuddle and a kiss on the forehead - you like to be close to your special someone and feel warm, comfortable, and needed


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

i'm the kind of person that covers you like a blanket, and beats the crap outta ya for bothering me.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I'm sorry. I didn't know anyone would actually get that low of a score. I expected my score to be lowest. *



Hey don't worry about it. I was ripping on myself. I am always up for a good burn.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Hey don't worry about it. I was ripping on myself. I am always up for a good burn. *



hehe

*lights match*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *.. *opens up the Fetish thread* *



I already told you that I would get kicked off of here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I already told you that I would get kicked off of here. *



Nahhhh... 

guess you will just have to start a Fetish thread on the 'other' board


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

See how coordinated hand to eye you are 


*warning... just that..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2003)

I was alright until I got hit in the eye


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 27, 2003)

not to ruin everyone else's fun.. but mannnnnnnnnnn...  ~!!!  *blinks*


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

*poke*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 27, 2003)

dude...that's just strange!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 27, 2003)

I got ripped off. My mouse was slow! I want a rematch!


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 28, 2003)

not funny................................hilarious!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I got ripped off. My mouse was slow! I want a rematch! *



Then take the test again:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *i'm the kind of person that covers you like a blanket, and beats the crap outta ya for bothering me. *



Whatever it takes to win; right?


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whatever it takes to win; right? *



There ya go!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There ya go! *



You mean we agreed again.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You mean we agreed again.  *



Yep. It's almost like we're related!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

*growls low in throat *eyeing the whip and sends you  two to your thread..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep. It's almost like we're related! *



I'm not quite sure about that.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not quite sure about that. *



Believe it, don't argue! (Tony Soprano)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Believe it, don't argue! (Tony Soprano) *



Maybe I don't want to, Pal.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe I don't want to, Pal. *



ok I've nudged.. and nudged.. now I'm getting out the big guns... this is the quizzes thread.. Ricardo and Jason .. Take your butts over to the  Castillo vs Farnsworth thread right now~!!
*hands on hips .. Firey glare*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Maybe I don't want to, Pal. *



Whatcha gonna do bout it?:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whatcha gonna do bout it?:shrug: *




Do you REALLY wanna egg her on??

*hides*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **hands on hips .. Firey glare* *



Just maybe I like that look in women. However that can be discussion in another thread.


----------

